# New Heat Record for Dubai? or I'm hot, hot just like an oven!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

damn, remember that marvin gaye song? 

what the **** is going on today?

50C + in the city 

sorry, but i didn't want to try to go out in the desert today, just to find out how hot it's there

hot winds burning in your face! feels like shaving with an old blade

i witnessed two heat records in 3 weeks
one in las vegas and today in dubai

yeah, we all know dubai is on fire


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

one day Dubai's temperature average will drop due to lots of plantations


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

huh? 

i didnt find it that hot today, thought it was the best day we have had in a while with all that wind.

maybe its just because i love warm wind.... like having a nice bath and massage at the same time as being in bed...mmmmmmmm


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

This is probably one of the main things that puts me off vistiting Dubai. I'm really not very good with heat (I'm too hot today and it's only high 20's.). Is it much cooler in the winter?

You need to air condition the entire City, lol.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

let's wait for tomorrow's news article
definitely a new record

fortunately it was dry! this is why it didn't feel uncomfortable

it's just the hot wind burning in your eyes and on your skin a little


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Dubai simmers due to burning winds 

By Aftab Kazmi, Bureau Chief and Daniel Bardsley, Staff Reporter 

Al Ain/Dubai: Yesterday was one of the hottest days on record in Dubai as burning winds blew in from the Empty Quarter and set the mercury soaring. 
The strong winds whipped up sand and dust in several parts of the country but they brought little moisture so conditions outside were bearable.

Forecasters have predicted a few more dry days to come before the sea breezes return and with them the high humidity August is notorious for.

At Dubai International Airport, a temperature of 47.3C was recorded by meteorologists the same peak temperature as was seen on August 1.

This is Dubai's hottest temperature since August 1999, when the mercury crept up a touch higher to 47.5C.

Humidity at the peak period yesterday was less than 10 per cent, so despite the heat the Comfort Index, which can reach 10, stood at just three, which represents "slightly uncomfortable" conditions.

More commonly at this time of year winds come from the north-west and are laden with moisture picked up over the sea.

Visibility fell to as low as 1,500 metres in Dubai, although in Abu Dhabi it remained clear and did not fall below several kilometres.

Forecasters predict hot, hazy and dusty conditions across the country over the coming 36 hours, with a chance of thunderstorms in the northern and eastern parts of the country.

Today in Dubai the maximum temperature is expected to be 45C and the minimum 34C, which is high even for August.

However, with more dry winds expected from the Empty Quarter, humidity is expected to remain low and the Comfort Index is not likely to exceed three.

Dr S.K. Gupta, duty forecaster at Dubai International Airport, said conditions were likely to remain dry for much of this week.

"There will be low humidity for two to three days. As long as the winds are from the Empty Quarter it will stay dry," he said.

Once the low pressure zone over the Empty Quarter disappears, he warned, the sea breezes and high humidity will return.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

want proof
yesterday at 4pm

in jumeirah it was 50C yesterday
my mom went to the beach at jumeirah beach hotel and came back after 30 minutes around 1pm 
when i went to palm deira at around 4pm it was still 49C


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

do the workers at the sites have to work in the hot times?


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes workers still have to work in this heat. No wonder why construction is always delayed in Dubai its very hard for the workers to work in this heat I really feel sorry for them.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

So what's happening then with the new law for workers working under the heat? Isn't it being enforced?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Dont forget that car theromos arent completly accurate in very hot weather, the cars chasis and body heats up too much to make it accurate.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

could be, but
1) car was in inspection last week
2) car was parked in shadow
3) car was cleaned with cold water before
4) car is wite

:dunno:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Its all about heat coming off the tarmack and onto the chasis.

they just cant be accurate.... its physicly impossible to have it work at high temps while attached to a car.

below 35ish they work accurately though


----------



## azz (Aug 7, 2005)

what car is it? looks smart...


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i dont trust the news
I am sure it would be above 50 they just wont say


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Why not?

now they have the new law for workers, they dont realy have a reason to hide anything anymore.


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

poor workers.

the temp reaches above 50 sometimes but the media doesn't announce that.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

so, the new law is that workers are not allowed to work at noon, right?

seems like the companies shit on it!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ The ministry suspended 98 companies from working because they violated this law couple of days ago.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

hmmh, I was wondering would it be possible to fry eggs on frying pan in the sun, and how long it would take


----------

